# Asa florida state championships



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

JULY 19-20 , 2008 ASA FLORIDA CHAMPIONSHIP .

WHO will be going? 

Where you ask? Daytona Beach Archers

Just right behind the Race Track Bellevue Rd.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Dang I knew I forgot to qualifiy for the easiest state.Seeing ARCHERYX AND Veroshooter are the states best it would be an easy win.:wink:
All kidding aside I hope you have a great turnout.


----------



## redfish (Jul 13, 2005)

What format/starting times etc.?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

redfish said:


> What format/starting times etc.?


ASA format


----------



## JSHUNT2 (Dec 18, 2006)

I will be there and you can shoot it all in one day
if you want to. you do not have to shoot both days.


----------



## guckie (Jul 26, 2007)

Can novices shoot at this one?


----------



## pepi (Mar 29, 2008)

where's the info for this shoot?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

What info are you needing? 

You have to had shot a qualifier to shoot the state shoot. 


If you were unable to shoot a qualifier notify me and explain how come. and we'll determ the situation at such time. 


Location to the range can be found here:

http://www.daytonaarchers.com

You can shoot either saturday or sunday.....its 15 unknown...15 known. 

shooting will start at 9am shotgun


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Tim- Buzz and I live too far a way to shoot a qualifier. Can we still shoot the state? Can you have it on a different day so it is more convenient for us? LOL!!!! Just had to stir you up.


----------



## pepi (Mar 29, 2008)

Tim, I've been out of the loop for about 8 yrs now and I just joined up again a few months ago at Everglades Archers down here in Miami. I plan to shoot alot of tournaments next season and I'm also going to try and see if we could get an ASA qualifier down south. If you make it down to Ft. Lauderdale the weekend before, I'll see you there. 

Pepi


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Bubba Dean said:


> Tim- Buzz and I live too far a way to shoot a qualifier. Can we still shoot the state? Can you have it on a different day so it is more convenient for us? LOL!!!! Just had to stir you up.


LOL... I can letcha all shoot thats not a problem. but change the date ....nope cant do that.....now you could show up a different day....but still wont count..... Look at what you could do. bring the families....let them go to the beach while you shoot... 

We will see ya'll in Columbus though.


Pepi...contact me and i'll talk to you about it.


----------



## bejovial (Mar 29, 2008)

My son and I are planning on shooting at the ASA Florida State Championship. We have qualified at an earlier shoot and have confirmed the qualification on the ASA site. However, this is our first year of shooting 3-D. I have looked all over, including the ASA web site, for the details of the state shoot and have found few specifics. For example the shoot is set for Saturday and Sunday but there is nothing listed about the different class start times or days. Who shoots on which day? Should we prepare to be there both days or can we shoot all 40 targets in one day? Also, there are hotel deals listed for all of the National ASA shoots, are there any for the State Championship? Is there a web site where I can find the answers for these questions? 

On a separate note, I want to say thank you to all of the the 3-D shoots organizers, workers and competitors. You have made this a wonderful experience for my whole family. We are all thankful for your hard work and encouragement. Thank you again!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

*Shoot Info*

Shoot info 


bejovial said:


> My son and I are planning on shooting at the ASA Florida State Championship. We have qualified at an earlier shoot and have confirmed the qualification on the ASA site. However, this is our first year of shooting 3-D. I have looked all over, including the ASA web site, for the details of the state shoot and have found few specifics. For example the shoot is set for Saturday and Sunday but there is nothing listed about the different class start times or days. Who shoots on which day? _You can shoot either day. It's either shoot Saturday shot gun start at 9am...or shoot Sunday shotgun start 9am. There will be a 15 target round of known..and break for lunch and a 15 target round of Unknown. Certian classes with be starting on certian ranges. TBA _ Should we prepare to be there both days or can we shoot all 40 targets in one day? _It is all to be shot in one day (30 targets) _Also, there are hotel deals listed for all of the National ASA shoots, are there any for the State Championship? _[The hotels are about 5min from the range _ Is there a web site where I can find the answers for these questions? The location of where the range is can be found @ http://www.daytonaarchers.com
> 
> Here is a list of hotels near the shoot
> http://hotel-guides.us/florida/daytona-beach-fl-dba-airport-hotels.html
> ...


----------



## bejovial (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank you for the help!!


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

All right Treeman the game is on now! I guess you have seen some of my scores lately. It just so happens I had a couple good ones this year in the qualifiers!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Here are what the fees will be for the ASA FLORIDA STATE CHAMPIONSHIP

ALL ADULT CLASSES ENTRY FEE $25.00

YOUTH CLASSES ENTRY FEE $10.00

EAGLE CLASSES ENTRY FEE $5.00


The people of Daytona Archers will be offering a 50 % payback of $20.00 for adults and 50% of $10.00 for youth classes.


Also, we will be having few nick knack door prizes.

Look to see everyone there.

Tim


----------



## Indiana ASA (May 2, 2008)

bhtr3d, Bubba and Buzz will be sending a couple of reps to pick up our trophies, since we had to shoot on a differant day " conflict of interest".
Just tell Charles and Dean to bring our stuff to Columbus.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I would like to give a very big thank you to all the persons that helped with the ASA Florida championship

The members of Daytona Archers put a lot hours in getting their range ready.

Created a new range for this event. Hats off to all of them.

The weather was very hot. pushing the heat index well into the triple digits.

The courses were extremely challenging. 

I will be posting the scores with in the week, along with photos of the event.


Thank you to everyone that came, shot, and put on a wonderful event.


----------



## bejovial (Mar 29, 2008)

A big THANK YOU to everyone at Daytona Archers club who put on a great event. Tim (bhtr3d), thank you for you efforts too! 

This was a wonderful shoot. We were there on Saturday and were not able to stay for Sunday. My son was leading the Eagle class, so we will be anxiously awaiting the score postings.


----------



## Indiana ASA (May 2, 2008)

Tim thanks for the great shoot times you gave Bubba and Buzz, since you couldn't give our trophies to Charles. You can just mail them to the great Hoosier State in care of Bubba and Buzz. They know who we are.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Buzz....... Charles said he never won anything so he was going to keep yours.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

*Scores*

Scores for the championship:

Semi pro score 12/14
1. Jeremey wallace 298 6

open a score 12/14
1. James jones 310 8
2. Ric lyons 290 7
3. Gary bozeman 288 4
4. Bill bourdeau 282 5
5. Scott pollack 275 4
6. Terry patterson 263 4
7. Scott tussing 259 4
8. Bob haimes  256 4
9. Eric laguio 240 4
10. Larry godwin 230 6

open b score 12/14

1. Stephen smelt 305 9
2. Charles toler 292 3
3. Mike lundeen 284 3
4. Jason woods 279 0
5. Evan fox 259 3
6. Kevin lohr 249 3

open c score 12/14

1. Jarrett smelt 313 10
2. Gary hawkins sr. 305 7
3. Rickey chandler jr 297 4
4. Gary hawkins jr 294 5
5. Jeff kirk 288 5
6. Russ melching 285 3
7. Joe rymsza 283 3
8. Ken douglas 265 5
9. Jeff esterline 259 1
10. Joel hodges 258 2
11. Mark davis 258 1
12. Jay pskowski 235 0

seniors score 12/14

1. Ron leathers 270 5
2. Buster stratton 240 1

super seniors score 12/14

1. Myers parrish 304 7
2. Phil dollar 290 4
3. Barry mcafee 289 7
4. Bob sabatino 271 2
5. Joe ferrnotelli 234 1
6. Pete murphy 234 0

men's hunter score 12/14

1. Adam jirosky 303 6
2. Glen klewitter 299 7
3. Den delong 297 6
4. Blake melhuish 295 4
5. Bradley tayler 291 4
6. Richard welch 288 3
7. Marty higdon 280 7
8. Duke ceuvas 279 5
9. Charles laughlin 279 4
10. Jack bolen 273 1
11. John hudson 270 2
12. Charles a. 265 5
13. Rodney greathouse 261 4
14. Joe heist 249 3
15. Shane dehance 241 3
16. Westley lane 227 4
17. Mark smith  117 0
18. Chuck shaver 108 0

men's bow novice score 12/14

1. Brian scott 311 9
2. George deskins 303 10
3. Kevin pitts 302 9
4. Jeff herrin 302 6
5. George jenkins 299 5
6. Paul collins 293 4
7. Brian reynolds 293 3
8. Donald scott 284 3
9. James salisbury 280 6
10. Dan ritter 275 4
11. Keith curington 271 3
12. Steve ritter 266 5
13. Jim remmich 255 3
14. Dennis green 250 1


mens limited score 12/14

1. Justin periko 254 5

traditional score 12/14

1. Lauren van cleave 263 1
2. Chip rean 207 1

woman's open score 12/14

1. Erica lundeen 294 5
2. Michelle periko 255 6

woman's hunter score 12/14

1. Kimberly brinson 290 5
2. Sara wernerick 285 2
3. Robin stratton 281 5
4. Betty dollar 276 3

young adult female score 12/14

1. Billie rae st. Louis 284 5

young adult male score 12/14

1. Ryan kirk 254 8
2. Bubba st. Louis 234 2

youth boys score 12/14

1. Jantz jenkins 313 12
2. Chase ford 295 7
3. Ian gamble 283 3
4. Husking higdon 277 3
5. Austin reynolds 268 3

senior eagle score 12/14

1. Martin higdon 261 3

]eagle score 12/14
1. Zack corrington 250 2
2. Charlie shaver 244 3
3. Zach bush 202 2
4. Kyle heist 149 1

junior eagle score 12/14

1. Sam hudson 252 2
2. Caleb lundeen 219 2


----------

